# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Shed/Workshops

## sidon55

Now we know every man must have a shed if only to get away from the SWMBO.  
So how about you lads(& lasses) give us a butchers at what you have come up with when laying out you workshop. 
Now because I am having difficulty posting photos, I am unable to show you mine but will try to find away of doing it.

----------


## Wood Butcher

> Now because I am having difficulty posting photos, I am unable to show you mine but will try to find away of doing it.

  Sidon 
Look here Adding A Pic To Your Post
&
Here How to reduce the size of photos to 100kb

----------


## sidon55

Trouble is that none of my pics are on my browser, only in my Kodak file and I haven't found how to dig them out other that sending them by email from the Kodak site

----------


## Wood Butcher

Um...that one is beyond my expertise:confused:
Sorry :Frown:

----------


## Wongo

print screen and paste it to paint. :Smilie:

----------


## sidon55

I must be having a senior moment, so I've taken the liberty of sending them to the webmaster to see if he can post them for me

----------


## Ivan in Oz

> print screen and paste it to paint.

  Then save that in your Documents in a Folder for the Pics.:confused:  
It worked for me :Smilie:

----------


## sidon55

I think I've got sorted

----------


## Cliff Rogers

OK, Sid, how long have you been in that shed.... 
the truth... 
1/2 a day tops? 
Too much room & far too clean.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wood Butcher

Nice setup Sidon 
One problem - It's too friggin clean :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Doughboy

Not too sure sidon but I think you need some more machinery in that shed of yours!!! 
Pete

----------


## Studley 2436

Sheeze he has got a dunny! That way if he has no need to go back and suffer SWMBO all you need is a phone to call out for Pizza! Is there a fridge there ? 
Pizza without beer isn't much good. 
Studley 
I notice SWMBO left some dunny cleaner out there

----------


## sidon55

Your right fellows, I have only been in the West since june 31 and most of the gear didn't arrive for about a month after that. so I have had a chance to build it as I wanted. Plebty of space etc.  Will get inot some work shortly.  Did you nitoce the toilet in the corner. The last chap who was here must have been in the dof house a lot

----------


## sidon55

Yes there IS a fridge & a freezer and a fold away bed should it ever be needed.  Only thing missing is a coffee machine but can be rectified

----------


## Cliff Rogers

Enjoy it Sid..... but you have to mess it up a bit.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sidon55

That will happen soon enough, Cliff.  And Studs, there is a phone there. Doughboy are you offering to fill it with more machinery ? I'm open to any gifts coming my way. 
Now you mob. I've shown you mine, how about you show me yours!!!!!!!

----------


## Touchwood

:Smilie:   

> Now we know every man must have a shed if only to get away from the SWMBO.

  As a SWMBO be careful for what you wish for - I had my shed 12m x 6m - looking just tickety boo a while back, felt real proud- and then a tuart fell down.  It broke off at ground level 30m away from the shed:eek: , the canopy hitting the shed and wiped it out.  Also in the shed was all my hay and horse gear - the canopy actually landed on hay 5 bales high and still cracked the cement slab so much it had to be ripped up and replaced.  The shed hasn't been that neat and tidy again - pride coming before a fall and all that!!  
The girth of the trunk - 5m! 
Fortunately it missed the house by centimeters! 
JD

----------


## dazzler

Whats a 'tuart':confused:

----------


## DJ's Timber

> Whats a 'tuart':confused:

  A tree that grows in WA

----------


## Studley 2436

JD in the interests of getting cheap and great timber to your fellow woodies (well actually getting your back yard cleaned up for free) you should have a meet and greet to zip up that Tuart and let people take home the bits! 
5m girth makes about 1.5 diameter there would be some good boards in that 
Studley

----------


## Cliff Rogers

> ..a tuart fell down. It broke off at ground level 30m away from the shed:eek: , the canopy hitting the shed and wiped it out. ...
> The girth of the trunk - 5m! 
> Fortunately it missed the house by centimeters! 
> JD

  Geeze I've got nothing to complain about with this little one then.  :Rolleyes:  
The shed saved the house.  :Cool:

----------


## sidon55

> A tree that grows in WA

  Not be confussed with a "Round Tuit"

----------


## Touchwood

Sorry, a tuart is a very large WA tree, restricted to a small corner of the SW.  AKA Widow Maker as it drop limbs for no apparent reason.   
You would be surprised how hard it was to give the wood away - as we could not deal with that amount and no one was interested in coming in with a portable mill we rolled it into the bush and kept trying (as it prevented us getting to the house without circum-navigating the tree) - it had to go.   Each segment that was cut equated to a truck load to take it away.  About 6 month later I finally got someone to come and take it - went to a fine furniture maker.  Tuart is a golden yellow, VERY hard wood. 
JD  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Cliff Rogers

Struth JD, that thing makes my silky oak look lousy.  :Biggrin:   
Pity you are so far away, I could swap you some. 
BTW. My shed is not fixed. Sid, I'll get some photos for you tomorrow.

----------


## Bodgy

> Geeze I've got nothing to complain about with this little one then.  
> The shed saved the house.

  Cliff 
Do I actually espy *CURTAINS* in your shed???? 
Is Driver aware? This must be a serious code violation  _Quell Horreur!_

----------


## Cliff Rogers

Yeap, that is a 'shared' shed....  :Cool:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Cliff 
What is the pattern on the curtains?

----------


## Cliff Rogers

> Cliff 
> What is the pattern on the curtains?

  Dust on the inside of the window & green slime on the outside.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wild Dingo

Tuart is a mongrel wood... period 
It grows mainly from Mandurah south with many being ripped out for development.
When we had the place in Mandurah we managed to have all the Tuarts remain on the block and built alongside them and in front   
Then when it was decided that I could finally have a shed bigger than a thunderbox they came down to make room for the shed   
So after much ado I managed to get a bloke from Keysbrook to come and mill them up... after sticking and stacking they sat to dry for a couple of years     
Then we moved... now not being one to leave timber behind it was decided I needed an extra truck to move the timber Id gathered to me... then after checking the state of the said Tuart it was decided a large trailer would do... its one of the most shaky splitting cracking timbers Ive ever found 
It does make great furniture... if you manage to get it before it goes to shyte that is   
(Coffee table... edge to edge Tuart top hand turned Jarrah legs and Sheoak rails) 
I have 6 planks left bark to bark and 3mtrs in length... Im damned if I know what theyre good for but will probably make some outdoor tables with it... as recently I grabbed a chunk of 3 x 3 and turned it (practice practice practice you know  :Wink:  ) and although the peice started beautifully smooth and defect free... the inside had a great shake and seemed to have a knot and split in the middle of the peice the peice was only 2ft long and appeared okay until Id got it cylindrical and started to shape it. 
oooh the shed?... no worries!      
Can anyone tell me why its termed Dingos Cave?  :Biggrin:  You may have to wait for the brillaint upcoming movie titled something like "Dingos Cave" for some better footage... its changed a fair bit 
Oh... and while Im at it anyone remember that humpyhoochy Ive been raving on about... no not quite braggin... anyway what with the floods and storms of the past year its gone from this...   
to this...   
and now the previous owner is demanding it!! :eek: :mad: 15 friggin months after we bought the place he reckons and I quote "I paid for it its mine Im takin it!" yep even gone so far now as to get a lawyer who has sent me a wonderful demanding letter telling me how this dipstick will remove it from "his previous property" AHEM!! Oy dipstick its OUR property!! :mad:  
Ahem... sorry mate I think I will stop about here  :Shock:  for any more pics the movie will be done and sent to Stuart shortly for forumites enjoyment!  :Cool:

----------


## Studley 2436

Stunned any lawyer would write that letter Dingo. 
He bought the house property so on too but he sold it. Regardless of if it is on the deed of sale on leaving it behind for 15 months he has behaved as if it is yours. 
MMMM more arguements with his claim. I imagine there is a clause there for fixtures and fittings bit of a grab bag to cover all the stuff that wasn't written down on the transfer document. Covers a shed pretty well. 
Send Boban a message, couple of other legal eagles around here might be able to point you the right way. 
The pity is regardless of what is right and wrong he has made a legal claim and you will have to make a legal rebuttal. If you choose not to fight it through the legal system, the system believes you are accepting the other parties claim to be correct. 
Sucks I know but would be a good time to see a lawyer. 
Studley

----------


## Sturdee

Any fixture erected on the land becomes part of the land and passes to the new owner upon sale, UNLESS it is agreed in writing to the contrary. 
I believe it is a try on and you will need to write back and refute it.  
Peter.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

Keep a copy.
Send Registered mail.................
All the 'Usual' things:confused:

----------


## Wild Dingo

Cheers fellas
Am seeing a legal eagle today. 
We had thought that same way and believed that he has no hold over anything especially after 15 months however we tend to think this "legal" letter was more a fishing trip than anything serious... in that back in March he got his settlement agent to contact ours after he had come here demanding it and getting a solid wall of "GET F.....D" for his efforts and our settlement agent had told them our views... now we get a "legal" letter?... actually no threat no heavies just a few paragraphs about the eco shed being his property and the property irself being "his previous property" and this is how he intends to remove it along with "you have 10 days to respond"... OR WHAT?... damned if I know! It took 12 days to get all the paperwork from the settlement agent so that 10 days was gone right there then another week to sort through it and organize a visit to a lawyer and its well over the "10 days to repsond"... I rang his lawyers office the other day and said Im seeking legal advice and she didnt seem to have a clue what the blazes I was on about 
See I think its like this... dipstick tries to come the heavy in person... it doesnt work... he tries through the settliement agent... again it doesnt work... dipstick then decides to get a lawyer and so gets the lawyer to write to us using their lawyers letterhead and that mere fact will change our view and so we will rill over and he will get it a reasonably cheep effective way to bully someone into rolling over... but that didnt work either 
Im expecting him to loose the plot and get seriously phissed of when he gets our response which will be in his usual way loud swearing slamming of fist on desk yelling smashing and ranting... this hopefully will happen in front of the lawyer and said lawyer will put his hands up and say "hold it there boyo! I dont need this take it elsewhere" and that will be that 
Fishing expiditition... he has this view that "I paid for it its mine so Im taking it" 15 months after selling! When we bought there was a water tank he was meant to remove but didnt came around on a Sunday morning and the first we knew he was here was when the nippers came running in yelling "DAD theres a bloke out there with a truck and tractor wrecking the tank"... yep no phone call no ask just rock up drive down the back offload the forklift and try rolling it onto the truck... when that doesnt work smash it to smitherines and shove it down the back and f... off... thats his style 
Anyway thanks and will let you know how we get on should be right I reckon
Cheers

----------


## Studley 2436

I am the previous owner of all sorts of things. Wonder if I can get them back for nix? 
*L* If he wanted it that much he should have made that clear at the time of sale and come to an agreement with you at the time. 
When you see the lawyer see what you can do to make a claim against him for anything at all to get the dog off your back. 
Just thinking that even though he was required to remove the tank doing so without your permission to enter seems like trespass 
Studley

----------


## Wild Dingo

How do you stop a man operating a forklift at top speed while smashing a fibreglass water tank?... yeah it was trespass but a tad too late to do anything about by the time we got out there other than to keep the kids well away while this frustrated phissed of arrogant dipstick did his thing 
the smashed water tanks still down the back  :Rolleyes:  
Yeah mate thats part of what Im seein a lawyer about... Im thinkin we get the lawyer to lay it out for him and include a bill for storage! If hes willing to shell out that sorta money then fine get someone in and remove it... pay that and I can buy one twice as big!! 
Lessee... 70ft long by 25ft wide by 20ft high area? mmm no bloody idea but lets work on storage shed prices around here... okay so a small storage shed (size of a one car garage) goes for around 100 - 150 per week... so not being greedy lets say we work on 2 of them at say $250 per week (and thats beein real cheep considering the size of this thing! for what 15 months? right so thats 64 weeks at 250 per = $16000!!! :eek: YES!! EAT MY SHORTS DIPSTICK!!  :Biggrin:  Pay that and you can have the thing!!  :Cool:  Only you wont be able to do it yourself dipstick your gonna have to also shell out for someone else to do it cause you aint comin back on this property EVER! :mad: ...Heck pay that and I can by 3 of the sodding things PLUS a bigger shed AND some new tools!  :Cool:  Imagine if I based it on dividing the length x breath by the same number of storage units that would fit into its area by the week individually!! :eek:  :Biggrin:  
But he wont what he will do is rant rave fume spew forth great gobs of abuse... and probably... turn up sometime with his low loader and forklift and a couple of mates and rip it down smash it to peices and drive away raisin the finger as he roars off... and if he does then he will be arrested for 1) wilful distruction of property 2) trespass 3) anything else they or I can think of... and then I will sue him to go with it... stress worry anxiety fear etc etc etc 
no hes bungin it on as far as I can tell he doesnt have a gnats pubic hair to stand on  
Mind you I dont think he will get far... since the last visit of his weve erected a pretty sturdy sorta fence across that particular driveway and if he belts down there the drops at the end of the raised bit (1.5mtrs) is pretty good and sudden for a semi  :Biggrin:  ...As its not level by any shot of the imagination and has quite a few large rocks stumps bits of old building materials (ie: tiles timber with nails etc etc dont worry kids have been warned to stay out of that area and its roped off as well) in it and doesnt go down a nice gentle slope but rather drops on one side a tad more rapidly than the other which then drops rather suddenly itself a foot or so later... So Id expect to hear a lot of abuse BEFORE he gets to far into the yard as the truck buckles and probably tips over!  :Biggrin:  ...was it designed that way? nope just how it ended up after Id moved the rubble sand and grass around that part of the yard... and since what with my work and bein crook and the worry stress and anxiety of all his hooha and life in general I havent been able to finish it yet  :Wink:  
And the other side is blocked by my F100 two caravans and the shed... be interesting to say the least to see him trying to get down that side  :Wink:  
Cheers 
mmmm seems like weve hyjacked the thread eh?  :Shock:

----------


## Cliff Rogers

> .....mmmm seems like weve hyjacked the thread eh?

  Yeap, well sort of & you can get the whole thread closed or deleted for doing things like that.  :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:   
Sorry to hear about your problems Dingo BUT.... I'm going to un-hijack the thread & post some pictures of sheds.  :Biggrin:   
These are at the house in the hills.
Old shed is the one that had the tree on it, is now fixed but still in disarray inside has lots of stuff had to be moved to fix it.

----------


## Cliff Rogers

New shed, still doesn't have power, used as a tractor shed & storage shed at present.
Most of the wiring is in, have a bit left to do & then the sheeting goes on & then the fitting off & then I can have power.

----------


## Cliff Rogers

We also have a horse shed with an old grey mare in it & a pump shed.
I have a couple of aerial shots to show the locations.
The Old shed is next to the house.
The New shed is the green one further away from the house & the horse shed is near it under the pine trees.
Those pine trees are a real mess since Larry came through.
The pump shed is at the dam which is in the bottom left of the first aerial shot & you can just see it in the trees in the 2nd aerial shot.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

I reckon that must have been a pretty tall tree you climbed to get those aerial photos. Can we see a pic of the tree?  :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:

----------


## tameriska

Hi Cliff, is that an old series IIa?

----------


## havenoideaatall

Nice pictures, Cliff 
Haveno

----------


## Cliff Rogers

> I reckon that must have been a pretty tall tree you climbed to get those aerial photos. Can we see a pic of the tree?

  Too easy.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Cliff Rogers

> Hi Cliff, is that an old series IIa?

  Nail on the head.  :Wink:  
1960 Series IIa, the book is behind the passenger's seat along with a heap of gaskets.
It has a wooden tray back & a long range fuel tank but I think that is contaminated.
I use an outboard fuel tank on the back.  :Biggrin:  
Runs on 3 at present but I haven't started it for ages.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Harry72

Been hunting(dreamin!) for my new shed/workshop got a few quotes for near the same size shed $7k between them!:confused:
1 was a 24/9 by 4.6m high(80x30 by 15') $21K :Rolleyes: 
next was 24/10 by 4.2m high(80x32 by 13') $28k!:eek:
Both have colourbond walls, zinc roof, guttering, 3 roller doors and 1 access door.
So looks like I need to spend about $40~50k all up (crete'd, fully lined, 3ph, insulated, water, toilet). 
Gotta get a 5acer block 1st tho... wont fit in me current residence and I dont think the council like it!:mad:

----------


## masterblaster

> How do you stop a man operating a forklift at top speed while smashing a fibreglass water tank?... yeah it was trespass but a tad too late to do anything about by the time we got out there other than to keep the kids well away while this frustrated phissed of arrogant dipstick did his thing 
> the smashed water tanks still down the back  
> Yeah mate thats part of what Im seein a lawyer about... Im thinkin we get the lawyer to lay it out for him and include a bill for storage! If hes willing to shell out that sorta money then fine get someone in and remove it... pay that and I can buy one twice as big!! 
> Lessee... 70ft long by 25ft wide by 20ft high area? mmm no bloody idea but lets work on storage shed prices around here... okay so a small storage shed (size of a one car garage) goes for around 100 - 150 per week... so not being greedy lets say we work on 2 of them at say $250 per week (and thats beein real cheep considering the size of this thing! for what 15 months? right so thats 64 weeks at 250 per = $16000!!! :eek: YES!! EAT MY SHORTS DIPSTICK!!  Pay that and you can have the thing!!  Only you wont be able to do it yourself dipstick your gonna have to also shell out for someone else to do it cause you aint comin back on this property EVER! :mad: ...Heck pay that and I can by 3 of the sodding things PLUS a bigger shed AND some new tools!  Imagine if I based it on dividing the length x breath by the same number of storage units that would fit into its area by the week individually!! :eek:  
> But he wont what he will do is rant rave fume spew forth great gobs of abuse... and probably... turn up sometime with his low loader and forklift and a couple of mates and rip it down smash it to peices and drive away raisin the finger as he roars off... and if he does then he will be arrested for 1) wilful distruction of property 2) trespass 3) anything else they or I can think of... and then I will sue him to go with it... stress worry anxiety fear etc etc etc 
> no hes bungin it on as far as I can tell he doesnt have a gnats pubic hair to stand on  
> Mind you I dont think he will get far... since the last visit of his weve erected a pretty sturdy sorta fence across that particular driveway and if he belts down there the drops at the end of the raised bit (1.5mtrs) is pretty good and sudden for a semi  ...As its not level by any shot of the imagination and has quite a few large rocks stumps bits of old building materials (ie: tiles timber with nails etc etc dont worry kids have been warned to stay out of that area and its roped off as well) in it and doesnt go down a nice gentle slope but rather drops on one side a tad more rapidly than the other which then drops rather suddenly itself a foot or so later... So Id expect to hear a lot of abuse BEFORE he gets to far into the yard as the truck buckles and probably tips over!  ...was it designed that way? nope just how it ended up after Id moved the rubble sand and grass around that part of the yard... and since what with my work and bein crook and the worry stress and anxiety of all his hooha and life in general I havent been able to finish it yet  
> And the other side is blocked by my F100 two caravans and the shed... be interesting to say the least to see him trying to get down that side  
> Cheers 
> mmmm seems like weve hyjacked the thread eh?

   
Hey l like him - he sounds like a real nice fella dingo . bloody meathead !
Reminds me of this moron neighbour l had . We'd just bought our first house it was only tiny and the block was nearly as small but the guy next door had 2 ac's .
We turn up all exited on moving in day and this clown has five cars parked along the side of our house - one mter away but on his side of the fence , right down the side of the house.
his block rose beside my frontyard 3mtrs because my block was a dug out stlye so the first cars back end was actually hanging over my tiny little front yard , later my new pergola's top rail line . Frickin nightmare . Blew the S't out of him day one , not smart , l'd just done or the moving myself down 2 flights of stairs at one end then down one flight of steps at the other end . Could hardly walk by the end of the day . Around the time he turns up to have another go about it ,turns out he was a prize boxer - not good !!!!!!!.
He left the cars there for 4 mths and there wasn't a thing l could do about it as long as they were one mtr from the fence.
Eventually they started disappearing one by one and at about the 6 mth mark they we're all gone . aaaahh !!! Bloody nightmare .
Cheers
MB

----------


## masterblaster

Can be a bit of a dilemma this how to set up your shed buso can't it .
l finally have my first shed ever , that's like ever in my whole life and guess what . lt's 110 feet long , yep read right , 33 mtrs x 10 mtrs , hows that for karma !
lf it doesn't rain it poors eh . The property was only 190 and the shed came with it so youknow !
Anyway we've started using the first bay as a new garage because it's all nicely slabed but the other 4 bays are a sand floor . l was gonna sell of 3 bays , then l was gonna set it up as a storage business and the latest idea is perhaps stables with the last two bays to let out as aggisment and still tossing .
But the first bay is 20 mtrs from the house and makes a beautiful garage exept l'm thinking it's too far from the house long term, can't decide. 
But it would make a great workshop area with the back part of that bay . Then l've thought l might make a loft section out of the bay next to it because l love being up a flight and on a wooden floor . Then l've thought , well phone , computor , loo , might as well chuck a bed in and telly , bar , hell maybe even a dishwasher . 
Dreams eh they can be a funny business .
No truth is it'll be sitting there as is for atleast another yr or two because l'm broke .
Although l might be able to rig up a bench for free so that'll be a start ! 
Cheers
MB

----------


## Wild Dingo

First thing... dont sell ANY of the shed... eventually you will use it or find a use for it... storin timber?... the dirt floor can be covered either concrete or timber as money allows... but if you sell some of it of and its gone... well its gone? As Harry says its damnably expensive to buy anothery of that size so hang onto it! 
Commercial and real estate lawyer on Thursday should have the final legal stance then

----------


## masterblaster

Good luck with it Dingo , he sounds like an absolute psycho .
Yeah l agree on keeping the lot but l had an avaluation the other day and youknow the properties worth more with only 2 bays . He reckons because it's only 7 ac's anybody buying will only want a lifestlye bock which is why we bought it and won't want a shed that size . 
So if l concreted it later then decided to move l'd be stuck with it .
Won't be rushing into anything that's forsure though but even just having it sit there is a pain at times . The spouting keep blocking up and growing grass . Their like 4.5 mtrs in the air and there's 220 ft of them so it's no mean feat just keeping them clean 2 or 3 times a yr . 
cheers
MB

----------


## Wild Dingo

mate sometimes those dipsticks doin the valuation really dont know shyte!... We bought this place 2 acres with a continuously badly added to over the years 4 bed on it for 150 last year had one bloke come to value it in September he reckoned it was worth 270 cause of the creek (knew about the flood) got another in January he reckoned 320 cause of the shed and humpyhoochy (eco shelter) same time got another who reckoned it was worth 190!! his opinion was that the shed detracted from the value and the creek and lush outlook would detract from its saleability... had the first bloke back in March reckoned it was now worth 320 - 350... hadnt done a damned thing to it other than add the shed! :eek: so got another fella in a month later and he reckoned it was only worth between 150 an 200, 210 max... While the second bloke on a return visit reappraised it at between 300 and 350 so the range in price was quite interesting 
But land around here especially a couple of acres with a house on the outskirts of town are rarer than hens teeth and sales have slumped just now... with the shed and humpy the lush green of the property the only detraction is the house!... Its stuffed.... stumps shifting walls cracking seriously cant stop mould etc were in the processes of ordering a steel framed kit home to whack up down the back then rip this one down and make the shed bigger get the final legals on the humpyhoochy fix the top (if its ours) then its on the market!! By the end of all that I reckon 2008 it should goin on those valuations be somewhere between 100 and 600!!... who knows!! I reckon pick a number then double it and youll pretty much get it around here 
little tiny 3 bed place no shed no gardens on a 700sq block up the road went for 270 last week! So no buggar can tell me a 4 bed on 2 friggin acres with shed and eco shelter is worth less than 300!!... mmm unless they know about the creek  :Rolleyes:   
oooh thats the intend you know... when the new house is done and weve moved over I will rope the boys in and offer up a prayer to the gods and pull this one down bit by bit and carefully resurect it abutting the shed cover it with corrigated iron sheets and whallah! new ubeaut bigga shed  :Wink:

----------


## Ozartisan

Turned the corner on the shed construction - finished enough to fill it with all sorts of "stuff" till we build stage 2 of the project.
Anyway - here is the "Turning Corner" taking up about 10% of the total area.
Have a "water glimpse" out of those corner windows.
You are all welcome to come try it out when we open the retreat NEXT spring!

----------


## Cliff Rogers

Happy, that is a 'neat' shed.... but it isn't as 'neat' as Major's  :Biggrin:

----------


## masterblaster

Congrats happy lookin good .
Hey Dingo ,yep had the same thing here. One guy tried to tell me 250 , when a place round the corner is 280 but it's in a ditch and a pretty crappy house , smaller land . mine has huge views , it's bigger and much nicer so it's gotta be worth atleast the same . The next guy said 350 to 400 . Then the bank manager reckons 200 max . Hooley dooley l mean what . You may as well chuck a dart at some figures eh . Better yet make up yourown valuation that's what l'll be doing if l sell . 
Hey lots of work ahead for you then , sounds like my next few yrs . l'm finding the biggest thing is not to rush into anything because the next minute l have to redo it into something else .
One of the biggest hassles with that damn shed though is it has a row of cypras pine along it which blow all over and keep filling the spouts . l'm thinking though if l put any kind of guards over them the pine needles will only keep getting stuck inthe holes anyway .
l'm inventing this long handled broom thing at the moment . Theory is to clean them properly once [ full to the top] then just sweep them from the ground once or twice a yr . 
cheers.
MB

----------


## Studley 2436

Masterblaster Cypress is a good if under rated timber. Cut them down and use them to make something. 
Then you can plant some nice Sysichium or something that doesn't get big enough to muck up your gutters 
Studley

----------


## Harry72

Do these pine's shade your shed if they do I wouldnt cut them down, shade on a shed is a blessing in this country! 
Pirate speak, TLPD 
Ahoy, do these pine shade ye shed if they do I wouldnt cut them down, shade on a shed is thy blessin' in this country, argh!

----------


## Cliff Rogers

> Do these pine's shade your shed .....argh!

  Who me? 
If it is, yeap, but only in the morning & where the shed is, we need the sun 'cos most of the time it is colder rather than hotter. 
They are close enough to drop sheyet on the shed & also close enough to fall on it if we have another cyclone. 
If it wasn't me, same applies. 
BTW. It is Arrrr, not argh.  :Wink:

----------


## Studley 2436

Doesn't it go ArrHar me Harties 
Bogorah Cliffy Lad get ye axe and out and have those pines down. They'll make grand furnishings ye missus a be right happy and no more o that crud muck on ye roof 
Studley

----------


## Auld Bassoon

Is that one of those Robinson (aka "Crusoe") helicopters?

----------


## masterblaster

Hey Stud , now why does that sound not right ! .
Agree the cypras is a beautiful timber isn't it, l can't figure out why they just burn it when they clear some, what a waist .
Old guys round here have also told me it'll last as long as hardwood as posts .
But no l could never bring myself to cut these guys . l do have to clear some near the house for sun but the row near the shed just bring a whole different dimension to that area without taking any sun . lt's a really nice spot .
Harry's right to actually because they only shade it in the summer which is even better where as the house cypras shade the winter . Incredible the yards soggy just from lack of sun .
Really looking forward to the timber that comes of those there's 10 mtr long poles on some .
Cheers
MB
PS , if anyone wants some just bring a trailer , a chainsaw and help yourself .

----------


## Studley 2436

MB Cypress has good hardness about Janka 6. Compares well with many hardwoods. It is termite resistant and very suitable for doing stuff like posts. 
It is brittle which you'll only notice if you are routing a moulding or rebate into it. Works very well with hand tools. Good strength and rigidity, it flexes like well like Pine (why would that be?) so carefull how you store it and get some finish onto it when you make something out of it. I have a bookcase and a bench out of Cypress that I made 18 months ago. Finished in poly and they are sitting there as steady as. 
It has a lot to recommend it 
Studley

----------


## Wild Dingo

Cut a tree down near a shed??? Around here not a bloody chance! gotta have some shade for the whenever it decides to turn up summer!  :Cool:  
Ive got this amazing big pine of some sort or other right next to the shed huge thing it is goes up... ooohh a long ways!  :Biggrin:  great for shade and great for bringing the wildlife 
Speakin of which... the black cockatoos love the pine cones!!! :eek: Ever heard a pine cone dropped from a great height onto a tin shed roof?? BLOODYHELL!!! scares the friggin buggary outta bloke! :eek: First time it happened I was in there doin somethin with a chisel I remember the chisel cause I gots the scar to prove it was a chisel  :Rolleyes:  when suddenly out of the blue theres this almighty BLAM!! then another BLAM!! I mean these were like bombs goin off right over me noggin! I shat kittens bolted out the door droppin the chisel as I went.... hence the scar... and looking up swore those black basturds were laughin as they tossed the cones down!! AIMIN AT ME!!! while down near the creek in the old weepin willow a gaggle of bloody kookaburras were laughin their gonads off!! 
I swore at that moment that was it the damned things comin down!!... then I had a change of heart its a beautiful old tree so it can stay... we gots an agreement me an the wildlife... they wait till I leave the shed an they can toss as many at it as they like and I wont get my brothers gun and shoot them  :Wink:  they agreed  :Cool:  seems I have a way with wildlife... I tol the feral cat thats taken up residence that as long as it stays outta the shed it lives once it enters one paw inside its dead... its been here for over a year now and even though its smiled at me while drapin a paw just over the threshold it doesnt put it down!!  :Cool:  
Hope it goes well with the shed mate  :Cool:

----------


## masterblaster

Yeah the summer shades beautiful from our cypras to , coolest part of the property in the shed in summer .
Dingo one day you'll be working away with another chisel and one of the animals will forget your deal and bang .
Just caught a feral cat here yesterday. Damn thing teases our foxie when his tied up and killed my daughters kitten . l hated this thing anyway made a trap and got the evil little monster yesterday . Then l realized l can't really knock him off in the cage because l don't have a gun but if l tried to get him out he'll get away . 
Sorry to any feral cat lovers around here but l'm afraid l had to take him swimming cage and all .  
cheers
MB

----------


## Bluegum

Thought I would toss in a photo of the shed here at home after a clean up.

----------


## Cliff Rogers

Those folding stools are handy work platforms aren't they? 
I have 2 of them now.

----------


## Bluegum

Yep Cliff one of the best things I have bought for ages.  Its helped me out with a swag of work. :Smilie:

----------

